# [PROFTPD] VirtualHost une IP pour plusieurs hostname(résolu)

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

J'ai des petits problèmes avec Proftpd. Voilà ce que j'ai pour l'instant:

```

<VirtualHost ftp.thelinuxfr.org>

ServerName  "ftp.thelinuxfr.org"

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User            ftp

Group            ftp

# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home

# directory, uncomment this line.

DefaultRoot /var/www

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

AllowOverwrite      on

# Bar use of SITE CHMOD by default

<Limit LIST NLST  STOR STOU  APPE  RETR  RNFR RNTO  DELE  MKD XMKD SITE_MKDIR  RMD XRMD SITE_RMDIR  SITE  SITE_CHMOD  SITE_CHGRP  MTDM  PWD XPWD  SIZE  STAT  CWD XCWD  CDUP XCUP>

  AllowALL

</Limit>

</VirtualHost>

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.  If you do not

# want anonymous users, simply delete this entire <Anonymous> section.

<VirtualHost dl.thelinuxfr.org>

ServerAdmin         admin@thelinuxfr.org

ServerName          "dl.thelinuxfr.org"

MaxLoginAttempts      3

RequireValidShell      no

#DefaultRoot         /ftp

<Anonymous ~ftp>

  User            ftp

  Group            ftp

  # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"

  UserAlias         anonymous ftp

  # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins

  MaxClients         10

  # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed

  # in each newly chdired directory.

  DisplayLogin         welcome.msg

  DisplayChdir         .message

  # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot

  <Limit WRITE>

    DenyAll

  </Limit>

</Anonymous>

</VirtualHost>

```

Le problème c'est que le nom de domaine ftp.thelinuxfr.org ne se regirige pas sur le port 2121 tous seul évidement, alors je me demande s'il n'y a pas un moyen comme avec Apache d'utiliser plusieur DNS sur une même adresse IP:21? Ou obligation de mettre différents ports?

Cordialement

----------

## novazur

Tu sais que j'ai du lire ta question une bonne dizaine de fois, et que je ne suis toujours pas sur de l'avoir comprise  :Smile: 

Il me semble que tu mélanges plusieurs choses. Déjà, tu appelles DNS quelque chose qui pour moi est plus un hostname (virtuel ou pas).

Ensuite, dans ta config proftpd, tu as toi même fait des virtualhosts, associés à des "hostnames" différents, donc tu sais que ça existe  :Wink: 

Enfin, pourquoi parler de "redirection" vers le port 2121 ? Et même pourquoi parler de port ? Proftpd écoute sur le port 21 (enfin, si tu l'as configuré de la sorte, mais non seulement tu n'as rien à rediriger, mais en plus, pourquoi justement te préoccuper de port pour les virtualhosts ?

Bon, si ça se trouve, je n'ai rien compris à la question, mais là, j'avais prévenu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

Oui effectivement je parlai plutot de "hostname". Le problème que je rencontre c'est que quand je démarre le service ProFTPD, il me met:

```

 * Service proftpd starting

Checking syntax of configuration file

 - warning: "dl.thelinuxfr.org" address/port (91.121.67.92:21) already in use by "ftp.thelinuxfr.org"

Syntax check complete.

 - warning: "dl.thelinuxfr.org" address/port (91.121.67.92:21) already in use by "ftp.thelinuxfr.org"

 * Service proftpd started

```

Bon le service démarre quand même, mais quant j'essaie de me connecter sur l'un ou l'autre je tombe toujours dans mon répertoire perso avec login et passwd. Impossible de tomber sur le ftp anonyme avec dl.thelinuxfr.org

----------

## novazur

Donc tu as ta réponse  :Wink: 

Par contre, essaye avec un dyndns, car je crois me souvenir que j'avais réussi à différencier des virtualhosts avec ça à l'époque.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Avec un dyndns c'est à dire? Tu parle du service qui fornit des DNS gratuit?

----------

## novazur

Tout à fait.

En même temps, c'est de mémoire et assez vieux. Mais je crois me souvenir que d'être passé par dyndns m'avait permis de faire un virtualhost que je ne parvenais pas à configurer avec mes sousdomaine.domaine.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Ba ouai mais moi j'ai des domaine chez OVH rediriger vers mon serveur du style:

```
domain > IP

autredomain > IP

...
```

----------

## novazur

Oui, et le rapport ?

En quoi cela t'empêcherait-il d'utiliser dyndns ? ça marche pour les IP fixes  :Wink: 

De plus, chez OVH, tu as donc accès à des IP supplémentaires, donc ton problème est par ce fait résolu, à mon avis.

----------

## novazur

```
# host ftp.thelinuxfr.org

ftp.thelinuxfr.org has address 91.121.67.92

# host dl.thelinuxfr.org

dl.thelinuxfr.org has address 91.121.67.92
```

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

@novazur : Pourquoi utiliser dyndns quand tu as payé pour ton domaine et que tu peux gérer tes DNS ?

@thelinuxfr : Je vois ce que tu veux faire mais il semblerait que le protocole FTP ne le permette pas. (discuté ici)

En gros, le protocole FTP ne permet que des Virtualhosts basés sur des IPs. Un virtualhost = une IP. 

Le virtualhost basé sur le hostname est possible en HTTP grâce au champ "Host" du header HTTP.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Merci, je ne vais plus m'acharner sur le problème alors  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah, comme dit novazur, chez OVH tu peux demander des IP supplémentaires (toutes fraiches depuis leur garage), donc pourquoi ne pas prendre cette solution là ?

----------

## novazur

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> @novazur : Pourquoi utiliser dyndns quand tu as payé pour ton domaine et que tu peux gérer tes DNS ?

 

Tu as lu la discussion ?

Parce que si c'était le cas, tu ne poserais pas cette question, puisque justement, j'avais trouvé ce moyen de contourner le problème des virtualhosts de proftpd.

 *Quote:*   

> En gros, le protocole FTP ne permet que des Virtualhosts basés sur des IPs. Un virtualhost = une IP.

 

Oui, c'est ce qui a été dit ici depuis un moment, en gros  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   @novazur : Pourquoi utiliser dyndns quand tu as payé pour ton domaine et que tu peux gérer tes DNS ? 
> 
> Tu as lu la discussion ?
> 
> Parce que si c'était le cas, tu ne poserais pas cette question, puisque justement, j'avais trouvé ce moyen de contourner le problème des virtualhosts de proftpd.

 

Oui merci j'ai très bien lu la discussion, mais je me pose tout de même la question car :

- On sait que le protocole FTP ne permet que des virtualhosts basés sur des IPs

- Que t'utilises dyndns ou un autre service de DNS, à la fin, l'IP pointée sera la même. Donc je me demande comment ça a pu résoudre le problème.

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   En gros, le protocole FTP ne permet que des Virtualhosts basés sur des IPs. Un virtualhost = une IP. 
> 
> Oui, c'est ce qui a été dit ici depuis un moment, en gros 

 

Où ça ? Tu parles d'accès à des IPs supplémentaires chez OVH, mais pas d'impossibilité de Virtualhost basé sur le hostname avec FTP.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Résolu car j'ai suppr le service FTP, sinon cher OVH il faut voir du coté des adresses FailOver peut-être.

----------

## guilc

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> sinon cher OVH il faut voir du coté des adresses FailOver peut-être.

 

L'IP failover n'a rien à voir : C'est une VIP à moindre coût configurée sur les modules ACE des 7500 d'OVH, cela n'apporte donc pas le fait d'avoir plusieurs IPs sur la même interface, mais comme son nom l'indique permet de faire du failover sur plusieurs machines en cas de panne (par exemple, son utilisation principale)  :Wink: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *thelinuxfr wrote:*   sinon cher OVH il faut voir du coté des adresses FailOver peut-être. 
> 
> L'IP failover n'a rien à voir : C'est une VIP à moindre coût configurée sur les modules ACE des 7500 d'OVH, cela n'apporte donc pas le fait d'avoir plusieurs IPs sur la même interface, mais comme son nom l'indique permet de faire du failover sur plusieurs machines en cas de panne (par exemple, son utilisation principale) 

 

Merci pour cette explication, j'ai encore appris quelques choses aujourd'hui   :Very Happy: 

----------

